# Pokemon Global



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 8, 2009)

http://pokeglobal.org/

I haven't been playing for long, but so far it seems like a good attempt at turning the original games into a MMO.

I'm on the Newmoon server. link008.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, this. I was going to sign up, but stuff got in the way. I'm going to eventually, though...


----------



## Flora (Jan 8, 2009)

I just signed up, actually. ^^  Same there as I am here.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, haha, I'm dragon. =P I hate signing up for things where all the capitals become lowercase... >_<


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jan 10, 2009)

So tell me why this is worth playing. :/ Most Pokemon MMOs fail to impress me, and this one isn't doing so hot either. The battle system looks nice, but the FRLG graphics are a big turnoff.

How's the gameplay? Swift/laggy? Well-paced? Balanced? Is the game more than just a measly Beta with nothing beyond what the screenshots show? Or is there more depth to it than meets the eye?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jan 10, 2009)

I did sign up for it as Thornstar (ffffffff shadow_lugia wouldn't register D<) but it almost killed my computer, so I put it in the Recycling Bin.

Maybe I'll download it on our new computer :X


----------



## Darksong (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks fun! :D

My sister shares the same IP address, though... and I want to sign up, but it says one account per person, and they might think we're one person... does anyone know what I should do?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 10, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> So tell me why this is worth playing. :/ Most Pokemon MMOs fail to impress me, and this one isn't doing so hot either. The battle system looks nice, but the FRLG graphics are a big turnoff.
> 
> How's the gameplay? Swift/laggy? Well-paced? Balanced? Is the game more than just a measly Beta with nothing beyond what the screenshots show? Or is there more depth to it than meets the eye?


It's in beta. Plays like an early beta, but that's probably because it really is.

The gameplay is choppy, the game itself has some bugs to work out, and the random encounters happen way too often for my taste.

I just started playing because I was bored and saw a thread about it at another forum I hang out at.

And now Newmoon server seems to be down.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd play but my graphics card doesn't have OpenGL. Any ideas on how to update it?


----------

